# onix vs. orca



## BigPiece (May 18, 2004)

I'm hoping to pull in some experience on these bikes if possible. Anyone thought long and hard about the ORCA vs the ONIX?? Is there a big weight difference and why the 700 dollar difference in price? Anyone know a cheap place to buy a frame online? I'm struggling to find any info on these bikes as the web and orbea home page give some geometry but no weight difference or prices. Also if anyone compared this type of bike to the upper end Treks I'd appreciate your opinion. I know Treks are the shizzel but I just hate looking across the line and seeing the next 5 people with the exact same bike as me -- even though the orbeas may be going that way with it featured on the cover of Bicycle magazine this month.


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

*a little info*

I have a little info for you that I received from Orbea when emailed them asking about the Onix and the Orca. The Onix weighs 1240 grams and is about 240 grams heavier than the Orca. However, the Onix is the stiffest frame that Orbea now makes. It is comparible in weight to the Lobular series but even stiffer. If you are a heavier rider, this may be more improtant than the weight difference.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

Dave in Driggs said:


> However, the Onix is the stiffest frame that Orbea now makes. It is comparible in weight to the Lobular series but even stiffer. If you are a heavier rider, this may be more improtant than the weight difference.


I can vouch for the stiffness. I'm 6'0 and 185 pounds so I'd always had problems wth BB flex on aluminum frames (my last one was a Trek) when stomping up hills out of the saddle. I bought an Onix in September and it's the first bike I've ridden that's stiff enough for me.

What's really nice is that the stiffness where I need it doesn't mean that I get shaken to pieces on rough pavement. The frame does a nice job of eating vibration while remaining stiff for pedaling and handling.

The bike handles very nicely. It's very crisp and responsive.

I didn't take a serious look at the Orca because it's out of my price range, and I'm a recreational rider, not a serious racer, so you may be more particular than I am, but I've been very happy with the Onix.


----------

